# LF Pokemon RP



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 10, 2020)

Just as the title says. I've got a few characters in mind to use, and a few ideas. PM me here on the forum if you're interested and I'll tell you more then.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## honeyglitter (Apr 15, 2020)

Uuhh I'm new to rp, but if you don't mind that I could rp with you. 
What kind of pokemon rp are you looking for?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 15, 2020)

Sent you a PM ^_^


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm interested milady


----------



## KohleCoke (Apr 28, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Just as the title says. I've got a few characters in mind to use, and a few ideas. PM me here on the forum if you're interested and I'll tell you more then.



This is my first time on a forum, so I'm not sure how to PM at the time, but I was wondering what the term "LF" would stand for. I have over a years' worth of experience in roleplay, but my style is always getting better. Though, I am under eighteen, so that could be an issue if it comes to NSFW. Respond in any way, I guess!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 28, 2020)

RykerTheRacc said:


> This is my first time on a forum, so I'm not sure how to PM at the time, but I was wondering what the term "LF" would stand for. I have over a years' worth of experience in roleplay, but my style is always getting better. Though, I am under eighteen, so that could be an issue if it comes to NSFW. Respond in any way, I guess!


LF is an abbreviation for Looking For. As for how to start a PM with someone, left click on their user name, and the little menu that pops up will have an option that says "Start a Conversation." And yes, being under 18 rules you out for NSFW roleplay.


----------



## KohleCoke (Apr 28, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> LF is an abbreviation for Looking For. As for how to start a PM with someone, left click on their user name, and the little menu that pops up will have an option that says "Start a Conversation." And yes, being under 18 rules you out for NSFW roleplay.



Cheers, I appreciate the help. I'll definitely have to learn a lot of the abbreviations used on forums. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 28, 2020)

RykerTheRacc said:


> Cheers, I appreciate the help. I'll definitely have to learn a lot of the abbreviations used on forums. Again, thanks for the help.


Not a problem ^_^


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 9, 2020)

Ah neat. Looks interesting.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Ah neat. Looks interesting.


Well we're already playing in a PM, you silly ^_^


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 9, 2020)

Aha, you're right!


----------



## Tatsuo chan (May 16, 2020)

I'm up! I have a Gardevoir OC that's fighting type instead of fairy.


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 26, 2020)

Hey Ra hit me up on telegram if you can


----------

